# pace setters good?



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

I just got my GTO and was lookin to start the exhaust.

are the pacesetter long tube headers from texas-speed good headers?

ya i know there not SLP headers or something but im going for exhaust on a budget.

are pacesetter Long tube headers good or at least decent?


----------



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

one of my buddys has pacesetters on his gto and is sounds good but didnt do much for the performance but whats your price range?


----------



## lance_scott1 (Jun 14, 2008)

probably like 400-500 bucks right now.
i heard good things about the pacesetter.
how do you know his gains weren't good?


----------



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

because he didnt feel really an differance when he got it back but when i got my lingenfelter longtube headers on it was a big differance i have vids if youd like to see how it would sound


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

lance_scott1 said:


> I just got my GTO and was lookin to start the exhaust.
> 
> are the pacesetter long tube headers from texas-speed good headers?
> 
> ...


Pacesetters are good headers and your HP gains with them will be simular to gains made by any other makers. If you look at the shape and design of all the headers made for the 04-06 they are almost identical because of the clearence involved. 
Pacesetter headers are made of Carbon Steel and not Stainless Steel so they won't last as long as some using higher grade material.

P.S. You should get a tune to make the most out of your header install. You can hear my car with Pacesetters if you click on the YOUTUBE sight in my signature


----------



## pallidamors (Oct 29, 2007)

I am also looking at pacesetters. I have seen them online for $ 299.00 shipped. How hard are they to install?


----------



## Bill3508 (Mar 5, 2008)

I went with Pacesetter Long Tubes Jet Hot Sterling Silver 1700 degree coated from Maryland Speed. They were not too bad to install, helps to have a second set of hands, which I didn't for 95% of it. They sound great and perform very well.

Bill3508


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

Bill, what other exhaust related mod's do you have? I'm thinking of going with those hightemp pacesetters, maybe catless mid's (I think it's like $120 for set when you buy them with the headers from MD Speed), an x pipe and the Diablo II from MD Speed that supposed to have a custom program for such a set up. I'm trying to get the most bang for the buck but in all honesty I really don't know much about car performace.

I have no doubts that I can install it all (provided there is no welding involved) but what I'm concerned about is check engine light coming on. I have a set of Flowmaster 44's and an AEM CAI.


----------

